# Freeking Monster public land ....



## capt stan (Nov 23, 2010)

My buddie Ronnie(Big Hurt) been struggling to get on a deer/ hog this year. I gave him an Idea of where to try after work yesterday he put it to good use!!.......His first Hog...well over 200lbs...4 in cutters. I got a call at dark and had to get off the couch to help with the drag and cleaning process...congrats to the big man!!!


For size refrence...Ronnie is right at 300 lbs...hes a big boy!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 23, 2010)

That's a goodun!


----------



## Big Kuntry (Nov 23, 2010)

Big Kuntry like that!!!!


----------



## 308-MIKE (Nov 23, 2010)

congrats to ronnie. make a lot of good sausage.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 23, 2010)

Stan,

Way to help a friend out!!!!

Ronnie,

That is a goodun....


----------



## bdpost (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice boar! Team work is where its at!


----------



## drippin' rock (Nov 23, 2010)

Sweet!  Ain't nothing like it.  Beats staying at home any day!


----------



## Big7 (Nov 23, 2010)

That looks a good bit bigger than #200 Esp. hanging beside the big guy.

Nothing like helping a bud put some meat on the skid..


----------



## Wild Turkey (Nov 23, 2010)

Trophy but not dinner. Hogs that size make some nasty eatin.
I did it once and even double ground the sausage before tubing it.
My dogs wouldnt even eat it. Like chewing a strap of leather.


----------



## Big7 (Nov 23, 2010)

Salt and vinegar soak in the cooler for a few days will take care of that..

Put what ever you think for vinegar.. you will be good.
What you think for salt...???  DOUBLE THAT.. rinse well and get to grinding..


----------



## capt stan (Nov 23, 2010)

Wild Turkey said:


> Trophy but not dinner. Hogs that size make some nasty eatin.
> I did it once and even double ground the sausage before tubing it.
> My dogs wouldnt even eat it. Like chewing a strap of leather.



Gee, we had some of it on the grill today for lunch. It was mighty tasty, In fact some of the guys...went for seconds........all in the prep work and cooking. I have YET had a bad hog  and I've been know to get at least 1 or 2 a year


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Nov 23, 2010)

whoa, thats a good one, Congrats!
Way to help a bud out Capt'n


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Nov 23, 2010)

Man I like those cutters, congrats on helping and getting that one.


----------



## wrestler (Nov 23, 2010)

where was this?


----------



## Echo (Nov 23, 2010)

Awesome boar right there!


----------



## bigreddwon (Nov 24, 2010)

Very nice hog


----------



## seaweaver (Nov 24, 2010)

that is stompin.
cw


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 24, 2010)

Wild Turkey said:


> Trophy but not dinner. Hogs that size make some nasty eatin.
> I did it once and even double ground the sausage before tubing it.
> My dogs wouldnt even eat it. Like chewing a strap of leather.



WT, you must have been having bad luck and getting rank hogs..........I have heard stories of rank hogs and some of them dont even have to be that big.  

I have taken bites out of BIG PIGS and have yet to have one I did not go back for seconds/thirds on 

GREAT PIG Guys!!  Love the team work and I bet you jumped off that Couch to go help the man out!


----------



## pnome (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice!  Congrats Ronnie!


----------



## Millyville Hunter (Nov 24, 2010)

good god at the cutters on that thing!!!!!


----------



## Rev.432 (Nov 25, 2010)

very nice hog. congrats.
Good hunting.
God Bless!!


----------



## mcarge (Nov 26, 2010)

Congrats to Big Hurt!!!


----------



## dertiedawg (Nov 26, 2010)

capt stan said:


> My buddie Ronnie(Big Hurt) been struggling to get on a deer/ hog this year. I gave him an Idea of where to try after work yesterday he put it to good use!!.......His first Hog...well over 200lbs...4 in cutters. I got a call at dark and had to get off the couch to help with the drag and cleaning process...congrats to the big man!!!
> 
> 
> For size refrence...Ronnie is right at 300 lbs...hes a big boy!!!



Now THAT'S a good friend!! Congrats to BigHurt for his Hog and his choice of friends.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2010)

Those are some dog killin cutters on that one. Congrats Ronnie, that's an awesome piggy.


----------



## billyblob (Nov 26, 2010)

congrats great boar looks over 200 to me


----------



## allterrainwarrior (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice Hog!!!


----------



## okie32541 (Nov 28, 2010)

wow very nice. we all could use more friends like you. well at least i could


----------



## sgtstinky (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice hog! I bet it will be fine to eat too, good times!


----------



## Darrenmd (Dec 1, 2010)

Super .... Congrats!!!


----------



## propwins (Dec 1, 2010)

Great job in sharing with a buddy, Stan.  That's the way to go.
Congrats to Ronnie for a beaut!!!


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 1, 2010)

good work ronnie!!! right nice one!


----------



## ambush77 (Dec 4, 2010)

What a beast!  Congrats guys.


----------



## tsknmcn (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice one!  Congrats.


----------



## barracuda7199 (Dec 4, 2010)

capt stan said:


> Gee, we had some of it on the grill today for lunch. It was mighty tasty, In fact some of the guys...went for seconds........all in the prep work and cooking. I have YET had a bad hog  and I've been know to get at least 1 or 2 a year



x2 on that i have never had a bad hog. i was shown how to clean a boar one time works every time


----------



## DEERFU (Dec 5, 2010)

capt stan said:


> Gee, we had some of it on the grill today for lunch. It was mighty tasty, In fact some of the guys...went for seconds........all in the prep work and cooking. I have YET had a bad hog  and I've been know to get at least 1 or 2 a year



Congrats to you and your friend! I was told that about everybig one I killed on our Washington co. club (from mthe Florida guys that were expert hog hunters). I alsways deboned the meat and seperated the muscle groups to remove any glands. Haven't had a bad one yet


----------

